
Maybe Information Doesn’t Want to Be Free - i_am_not_elon
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/07/business/media/the-information-jessica-lessin.html
======
bediger4000
That is something that NYT would love to be true. NYT loving the idea that
everyone will pay for every bit of information does not make that idea true.

